

Ask HN:  Why isn't Y Combinator affiliated with the  White House Initiatives? - rcavezza

I've been seeing news all morning about Tech Stars and MassChallenge - is YCombinator affiliated with the White House in their initiatives?<p>Why or why not?
======
HackrNwsDesignr
maybe YC doesn't want to spend time gaining that clout? they're like the
sequoia of incubators.

